# Odd Bottle EASY MONDAY



## East NC (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello all. I recently found a quart size bottle amber in color with the words "EASY MONDAY" at the top on both sides. I can't seem to find what it is. Anyody know? Most of the bottles I hae been finding in this area are from the late 40's to the 70's. Thanks in advance.


----------



## logueb (Aug 18, 2008)

Welcome EastNC.  That would be quart bleach bottle.  Monday was usually a wash day for many parts of the country. Therefore, the bleach made for an "Easy Monday".    Hope this helps.


----------



## East NC (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the response logueb. Great forum here with lots of info.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 18, 2008)

I was thinking it was a liquor to get over the weekend binge[][]


----------



## EAM (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello:  Today is November 9th, 2010, I have read your inquiry as to the bottle reading Easy Monday (your inquiry of 2008):

 This is the actual identity of the bottle you located:  Easy Monday was a starch product used for laundry, the manufacturing facility was located in Lima, Ohio; the person who owned the product was Mr. Paul Glass (now deceased for about 15 years); I know this due to the fact that I knew him and his wife Leah Glass(now deceased), since I was once married to their niece.

 This is the real story!!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 9, 2010)

Welcome EAM,
 Looks like those guys were pretty close in guessing that it was a laundry related product. Do you know if the product is still available?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2010)

"BLUE MAGIC FILES FOR STOCK OFFERING. Blue Magic Co. of Ohio, Inc., 901 Florence Ave., Lima, OhiO, filed a registration statement (File 2-20582) with the SEC on July 16th seeking registration of 100,000 shares of common stock, to be offered for public sale at $4 per share. The offering will be made through underwriters headed by Hallowell, Sulzberger, Jenks, Kirkland & Co., Philadelphia National Bank Bldg., Philadelphia, which will receive a 36Â¢ per share commission and $10,000 for expenses. A $5,000 finder's fee is payable by the company to Max Levy.
 The company is engaged principally in the manufacture and sale of liquid starch, a fabric softener (rinse), and spray starch for household use under the trade name "Easy Monday" in certain midwestern states.
 Of the net proceeds from the stock sale, $120,000 will be used to purchase machinery and equipment to manu- facture additional household products such as a liquid dishwashing detergent, and the balance to purchase the company's present plant from its president, to construct additional manufacturing, warehousing and office facilities, and for working capital. The company has outstanding 125,000 shares of common stock, of which Paul H. Glass, preSident, Leah H. Glass, his wife and secretary-treasurer of the company, Andrew Cohn, vice- president, and Eunice Cohn, his wife, own 251.each. Book value of stock now outstanding is $2.03 per share." From 1962.


----------

